

Varsity Tutors Starts Accepting Bitcoin Using Coinbase - barmstrong
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/48864494148/varsity-tutors-starts-accepting-bitcoin-using-coinbase

======
ch4ch4
Will they also teach people how to use Bitcoin? Every time I try to explain it
to someone, I'm met with a blank stare.

"So my computer is the wallet? Where do I insert the coins?"

